# phoenix .25?



## swampbronc78 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got a phoenix arm's .25 tonight in a trade. Has anyone had any experience with this gun or company? Are they reliable at all? Can you buy any accessories for it? Thanks


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If no one has messed with it (modifications), if it is clean and lubricated, and if you feed if round-nose full metal jacketed ammunition only, it will probably work. If it is the one I am thinking of, it is very similar to the old Raven .25 pistol; I think Phoenix Arms bought-out the Raven Arms company after a fire or something, IIRC.

Some accessories available here:
http://www.buy-phoenix-arms.com/
(Note: I do not endorse this company; just found them in a search)


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

i think dj is right , i had a raven once and it looked just like phoenix 25, and mine shot well with fmj, not alot of accessories that i know of ,but damn 25 ammo aint cheap


----------



## JTEX53 (Nov 9, 2010)

Then get the Phoenix 22A.
JT


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't know much about Phoenix firearms, but as far as the cheapies go, I love my Hi Points. They are homely guns, but run great.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i think phoenix, raven and jennings were all made my members of the same family. i had 4 ravens and one phoenix arms 25 cal that were at least twenty years old. they were all nickel or chrome and looked very pretty which is probably the best thing i can say about them. they didn't feed well and only one was halfway accurate. imo they are not a trustworthy gun, but they are pretty. maybe the newer ones are different. i think phoenix is still in business in either calif or canada but not sure.


----------



## FearNot (Feb 19, 2012)

Phoenix is actually a rather well made fire arm - NOW, especially their .22 model, the HP22A. Granted their rep from even 5 years ago wasn't stellar. They've turned their quality around, have great customer service, and good luck trying to buy one of their .22s. Do a search in You Tube for some video critiques.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But please don't try to protect yourself with a .25 ACP pistol.
Even if you make good-quality hits, it is not a fight stopper.

"How do you protect yourself, with a .25 ACP pistol?"
"You cover it completely with Vaseline."
"Why?"
"Because when you shoot somebody with it, it's gonna make him so mad at you that he's gonna shove it up your..."


----------



## FearNot (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ Yeah, what he said.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would much rather the PSA 25 which is the baby browning - they got the rights to manufacture this 
it was john browning's son that finished his dad's work
i own one
or the beretta 25acp

it is better to have a gun on you than no gun at all

i had a colt jr 25 acp once and aimed it at a rusty 55 gal barrel about 25 feet away, it was used to burn trash and i hit it a bit lower than level and the round nose bullet richoched and hit me in the shin - ouch - didn't break the skin or obviously penetrate the barrel

SHOT PLACEMENT IS A MUST
and a 32 or 380 is basically the same size

this is a caliber that should go the way of the dodo bird


----------

